# Do you like my sig ?



## JPdensetsu (Aug 17, 2008)

I've made I sig! Is it good (Is my First sig).

Complete:







Not complete:






With Rainbow:






How do you like it ?
If anyone can make it better ?


----------



## Killermech (Aug 17, 2008)

As your first sig, it's very good.
My personal suggestions would be to add a 1 black pixel border around it, move the whole picture a little bit further to the right
and making your font a bit bigger along with another color. Since bright blue feels like it doesn't quite match with the sig.
Try like darker (or brighter, kind of whitish blue like the text in the picture) blue or red might do the trick as well.

Keep it up!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 17, 2008)

Or this with a rainbow !


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 17, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Or this with a rainbow !


Those are actually pretty good!
Maybe now you won;t need 4 threads worth of requests!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 17, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah you're right, thanks


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 18, 2008)

This sig is to die for.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice sig. Rainbow looks cool.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 19, 2008)

I used photoshop CS3


----------



## Bishang (Aug 19, 2008)

I think the rainbow is a little bright compared to the rest of the sig. It would be cool if you could use the colors of the sig and make a gradient type rainbow of that.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 19, 2008)

use opacity on the rainbow if you still have psd file change the opacity of layer where rainbow is


----------



## strata8 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've improved it for you (I hope!):


----------



## Rowan (Aug 19, 2008)

yh i knew it would look better with opacity nice 1


----------



## hankchill (Aug 19, 2008)

The rainbow is kinda... flaming


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 19, 2008)

i would suggest to get a gud quality picture that looks scrambled


----------



## Seven (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks FABULOUS.

If you get my drift. It can go both ways.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 20, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I used photoshop CS3


I just downloaded it *cough*PiR4cY*cough*
Going to try some tutorial soon. 
As for your sig, where it says your name in the bottom right corner, shouldn't it say "DieForIt" instead of "Dieforit"? Just thought it would look better if your Username.


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 22, 2008)

Your focal looks LQ.  I suggest you get rid of the rainbow thing as well.  Looks a little tacky.  Text is bleh as well.  Try taking it out of the corners.  

Read up on the tuts.


----------

